# lun Creation warning after update to FreeNAS 11.2



## Brian Vess (Dec 7, 2018)

Good evening. I updated to FreeNAS 11.2 from FreeNAS 11. I am getting the error run creation warning. The iscsi service starts but I cannot see the lun in ESXi. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Brian Vess (Dec 7, 2018)

It looks like the contents of my iscsi directory that I carved out of my volume was missing files. I rolled back the lun to the latest snapshot and all is well.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 7, 2018)

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

